# Rainbow and Mrs Biggins - 2xrabbits - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rainbow and Mrs. Biggins 
DOB: June 2014

Rainbow (male lionhead) and Mrs. Biggins (female lop) are looking for a home together. They have come to us as the previous owner realised they were not suitable pets for her children.
These two rabbits are really friendly. 
Rainbow's front teeth were misaligned on arrival and our vet has removed all of his front teeth. He still eats really well (including his hay), but needs his vegetables cut into bite size pieces.

They have both been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 per rabbit.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This sweet pair are looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

After a long wait, these two have found a wonderful new home


----------

